# diarrhea before BFP



## inkdchick

hi girls too much info coming!!!

did anyone in this lovely section have diarrhea for a few days to a weel or so before they found out that they were pregnant.

THis is the first time i have had to and its everytime i eat something of a short while after that i have to run to the bathroom and this is not normal for me and i havent changed my diet , always before my period is due ( which is in 4 days time) i have always been constipated i dont know whats worse at the moment lol. and all im taking is spatone iron supp and folic acid and nothing else so if anyone can shed light on this new thing i would really appreciate it.
O by the way sorry for popping over and thank you x


----------



## farmerswifey

Yes I absolutely did! In fact I posted about it on the TTC pages but I appeared to be the only person going through it at the time!

I had diarhoea for about 6 days from around 5 days past ovulation. It was very much unlike me and I hadnt changed my diet or done anything out of the ordinary. 
I firmly believe it was a pregnancy symptom for me in the same way other women get constipation etc.

I also had diarhoea again about a week after my bfp - I think it must be something to do with the change in hormones but thats just a guess.

Hope this helps you!

xxxx


----------



## Sweedot

I had it a bit after my bfp, but it tended to alternate between diarrhoea and constipation!

6 months before i got my bfp, i had diarrhoea for a week and thought it was because of a bfp, but it turned out to be food poisoning! lol


----------



## Kadan82

I did! I had diarrhea 4 days before my BFP. It was definitely out of the ordinary for me but I didn't think much about it. Looking back I'm sure it was a pregnancy symptom. Im 7 weeks now and occasionally still have it :(.


----------



## inkdchick

thanks girls well all i have to do now is wait and mine does go between a bit constipated to diarrhea in the same day i have been three times today and that is not normal for me im normally twic to three times a week !!!!! but we will have to wait to see what happens thanks again ladies and congratulations on your pregnancies you never know i might be joining you on here in a week or so fingers crossed xx


----------



## xdxxtx

No, BUT... My whole life, I've had chronic constipation. Since being 3 weeks pregnant, I've gone to the bathroom at least once a day. If there's one thing this baby's doing for me, it's definitely keeping me regular. LOL... Yeah, how's that for TMI?


----------



## Cleo

I did...and still do!! Every. Single. Day. It's awful:(. I'm pretty sure I had it before bfp with my first baby too, but not for this long after. Ugh.


----------



## Cuffy

I did!! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

Hehe this gives me hope that I might be pregnant (NTNP). Ahhhhh! Maybe I should go buy a test...lol I can only dream.


----------



## bellaxgee

this is wayyy tmi but i even posted a thread about this - i had bright green diarrhea i think about 5 days before my bfp. after doing research i found that sometimes the new hormones could cause the food to travel too quickly and not have a chance to turn brown...interesting....lol but its possible that your hormones are going crazy causing your digestive track to be different! gl!


----------



## whitglass

This was one of my BIGGEST symptoms! I think i posted a thread just like yours. i had it pretty much every day leading up to my BFP, especially in the mornings. I thought it was a bug I was getting over since I had recently had a little cold/flu. I didn't think pregnancy really and then heard it is a symptom due to excess in hormones. i am just now entering the dreaded constipation phase...can't decide what's worse! 

good luck i hope it's a sign for you!


----------



## pumpkin613

I didn't quite have that, but my body usually goes 3-5 days before I can get any sort "movement":dohh:, but the week that I got my BFP. I was going 3-4 times a day. I thought something was strange, because my diet hadn't changed at all. Now I'm going every day, usually with some form of constipation.


----------



## prettymachine

i did. which of course was short lived and followed by months of constipation LOL! but i definitely attribute it to pregnancy.


----------



## inkdchick

thank you so much girls the only thing is mine is an orangey colour tho and not gren so maybe this is not a sign for me and i have had it again today although not as much which is a blessing as you all would know i now have a bloated tummy as i normally would do about a week or so before af but it has only happened today and i dont have sore boobs or nipples like i normally would which is making me a little sus but i still have to wait until tues so please keep all crossed thats possible to cross for me as i have been trying for nearly four years now with 11 early mmc behind me i think its about time i proved these bl**dy f.s. wrong and carried a healthy baby to full term .
Thanks again ladies for all your positive reports xxxx


----------



## madlyinlove

Ok I really dont know how to start my own new thread on here I am having some problems and was hoping someone could help me a little


----------



## inkdchick

i had diarrhea 3 times today after having a very light pink smudge on loo paper this morning and then i got caramel coloured cm and now i have blood streaked mucus so think that im out a day late for af but think she is defo here now and will be a lot heavier tomorrow morning :( sad xx


----------



## MaybBaby

Kadan82 said:


> I did! I had diarrhea 4 days before my BFP. It was definitely out of the ordinary for me but I didn't think much about it. Looking back I'm sure it was a pregnancy symptom. Im 7 weeks now and occasionally still have it :(.

Exactly the same as me! *odd!* it was out of the blue for me too,i thought it was just because i was run down with a cold (which must have also been due to conception)


----------



## plinhle

I have constipation :( But my friend had diarrhea, to the point that she had to see a doctor for that. For some reason, the doctor asked her if she could have been pregnant, which was totally not what she expected, but it turned out that diarrhea was truly her pregnancy symptom. Her baby is now 2-month old.


----------



## babystarttc

hi everyone i am new to this site i am 24 suffering from pcos ,and just a month before my wedding i came to knw the fact that i am suffering from pcos DEVASTATING and honestly it was a big blow on my wedding bleed two times on my wedding month i got married on dec 2011 and since then i am ttc i am on metaformin from last 7 months had 4 rounds of clomid (currently on 4) no luck so far :( sometimessss i just get so hopelessssssss :( i try to be strong but its diffcult to see negtive hpt's every month its not just pcos i have endometrium,supseptate uterus soooooooooooo right nw dealing with all thsneed some hope some ray of light :( my periods are due in 2 days lets see fingers crossed .baby dust to all who are ttc


----------



## babystarttc

oopsss and i forgot to mention m also having diarrhea af due in 2 days plzzzzzzzzzzz ladiessss wish me luck plzzz i want it soo badddd m soo stressed out :cry:


----------



## dozydormouse

Good luck babystarttc! I'd recommend starting up a new thread all of your own though, here or on the ttc section, as the rest of the posts in this thread are quite old and you might not get many responses. Oodles of :hugs: to you to help you through!


----------



## MaybBaby

tons of baby dust to you babystarttc!!! i do remember having horrendous bouts of the runs with dom, and they were crippling stomach pains too, fingers x'd :flower: :hugs:


----------



## TxMamaof1TTC

4 days until AF IVE HAD IT FOR 3 DAYS UGHHHH


----------



## pandi77

I did until about 8 weeks then it went the "other" way...:blush:


----------

